# Is my betta depressed



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Up until a day or two ago, my betta was very active and always came to the top to be fed or got excited when someone entered the room. For the past day and a half he has been resting in a plastic plant.He seems to be be healthy, no signs of disease and his water is clean. Any ideas?
Thanks reddy


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

How long have you had him? All 2 of my bettas are lazy, the sometimes go up when I approach but sometimes they just ignore or only look at me... So I think it's ok. Now does yours respond when you come and feed?


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

mine is doing the same thing and has only eaten 1 pellet since i got him (last sunday)
any answers to your post will be v helpful for me too!


----------



## Henry (Aug 13, 2005)

Has there been any change in the cleaning? If there has he maybe unsettled. :fish: :fish:


----------



## Henry (Aug 13, 2005)

Also how big is the tank?


----------

